

Rate my app: Gym Hero (minimalist workout tracking for iPhone) - jayniz
http://www.gymheroapp.com

======
jayniz
This app is for people who already know what to do at the gym and don't want
an app full of unnecessary videos/pictures/exercise lists etc.

Let me know what you think!

